# FreeBSD - Beginner



## Nokobon (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello,

For some month I'm using openSUSE on my desktop, but all in all I am an absolute beginner to UNIX-like systems.
I've just installed FreeBSD 7.1 on my old computer (without GUI, because I thought that could be a good way to really learn the commands and that stuff).

I'd like to learn how to set up a server and thought FreeBSD could be a suitable operating system.

Of course I know, first I have to learn much about the operating system itself, before trying to get it on the internet.

I've read the official documentation but now I am looking for a good book covering all the basic topics regarding to FreeBSD.
It should explain everything comprehensible to a newbie...

So can you recommend me any literature?

I found this:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/159...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128
Do you know it and think it is suitable for me?


Nokobon


----------



## joel@ (Apr 13, 2009)

Nokobon said:
			
		

> Do you know it and think it is suitable for me?


Yes.


----------



## Nokobon (Apr 13, 2009)

joel@ said:
			
		

> Yes.



Do you know if building an HTTP-Server is adequate explained in that book? Or do I need special literature for this?

By the way...do you think it is realistic for a beginner to build a server with FreeBSD or do I need years of experience?


----------



## znaya (Apr 13, 2009)

In my opinion "Absolute FreeBSD" is, probably, a better option for beginners than the handbook. It's not complete and exhaustive but it's a good begin.


----------



## joel@ (Apr 13, 2009)

Nokobon said:
			
		

> Do you know if building an HTTP-Server is adequate explained in that book? Or do I need special literature for this?
> 
> By the way...do you think it is realistic for a beginner to build a server with FreeBSD or do I need years of experience?


The book has some info on setting up Apache on FreeBSD. That shouldn't be a problem.

...and I think FreeBSD is an excellent choice for beginners. Setting up (for example) a web server isn't very hard. With the right literature available, you probably won't have any major problems.


----------



## mbr661 (Apr 14, 2009)

A good book I found for bulding servers in FreeBSD is  
Building a Server with FreeBSD 7 
by Bryan J. Hong

Have Fun!!


----------



## tangram (Apr 14, 2009)

Go for Absolute FreeBSD and Building a Server with FreeBSD 7. I've reviewed the former at http://linux-bsd-sharing.blogspot.com/2009/01/book-review-absolute-freebsd-complete.html.

Both of these books are great and will help you a lot.


----------



## Nokobon (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you very much for your helpful advises!
I'll go for "Absolute FreeBSD" and maybe later "Building a Server with FreeBSD"...
I hope I'll understand everything as my English is not really good^^

I got another question:
Should I install a GUI like KDE or is it better to do everything with console when I want to learn BSD and build a server?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 14, 2009)

The latter. Servers with a GUI are an abomination, IMO.


----------



## tangram (Apr 14, 2009)

Nokobon said:
			
		

> I got another question:
> Should I install a GUI like KDE or is it better to do everything with console when I want to learn BSD and build a server?



Install the FreeBSD on the server. Enable SSH and do the configuration where your want, e.g. from a FreeBSD, Linux, MacOS or even Windows desktop.

People don't use GUIs on their desktops because these mean more packages, more updates, more chances of things going wrong in upgrades and above all further security worries.


----------

